# MKV VAG-COM Mods / Tweaks



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Not sure if a thread like this has been created yet for the MKV platform, I couldn't find one. I'm looking for a thread with popular tweaks or mods that can be done to the MKV platform via VAG-COM; something similar to the sticky posted in this forum for the MKVI.

Some of the big ones I'm personally looking for are DRL disable, Roll up windows w/ key fob, and change voltage to accept xenons. But I'm sure this thread would be very helpful to a lot of people if everyone posted up any mods they had.

So if you have any mods, post detailed instructions on how to do them


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/Golf5.html

-Uwe-


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks :beer:

I still would love to know how to change the voltage to run HIDs


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Since the system isn't designed to run with a reduced voltage that is pretty much out of the question, besides that - what would be the reason why you wanna do that?!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Theresias said:


> Since the system isn't designed to run with a reduced voltage that is pretty much out of the question, besides that - what would be the reason why you wanna do that?!


Why do I constantly see on here when people are trying to retrofit HIDs to get a vag-com and kill the DRLs and lower the voltage so that the HIDs don't flicker. What do you mean why? I would want to do that so I can run HIDs


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Since you said HID installation I am assuming you are referring to one of these...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVuSSdZNsZw

...which are indeed illegal in most countries including the US.

The mentioned "flickering" is NOT caused by excessive voltage but instead by central electronics monitoring it's outputs. Factory Xenons have that disabled. VW explicitly forbids installing such aftermarket HIDs since they may cause harm to your other vehicle electronics. We have seen cases like that and in every case it has been quite expensive for the user.

Please understand that we will not provide any assistance for illegal retrofits. In case I am wrong and you are retrofitting factory xenons please feel free to post an Auto-Scan from the vehicle in question once you have installed the xenons and the necessary levelling hardware.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Theresias said:


> Since you said HID installation I am assuming you are referring to one of these...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVuSSdZNsZw
> 
> ...


 Agree 100% with you Sebastian if you want to do aftermarket HID-s.
I hate when in night someone comes with this aftermarket HID-s. It kills my eyes. Also there is lot of accidents cause by this kind of HID-s.

If you want to do right way here you go:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--TDI/Search/Headlights/ES240951/


----------

